# setup 3 routers on home network



## mrordinary (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Guru's. ray: This is my first post.


This is my deal for my home network.

I have 2 linksys routers upstairs, and 1 us robotics downstairs with a print server.

My linksys routers have given me issues with losing their connection.

Linksys BEFW11S4 =first router (3 wired computers off this)
Linksys WRT54gp2a =second router (2 wired computers off this)
Us robotics= =third router (no problems, except when the linksys routers lose internet


The first router is a wireless B router that has been very reliable over the years.. it seems to drop the signal occassionally.

The second router is a wireless G, and well it never seemed reliable.


Now I know I should probably have a switch connected to my first router, rather than using the second router as an extension port, but this is the setup.


The first router is setup with the wireless security etc, and has dynamic routing and DHCP

It is on a 192.168.1.1 network, and the first ip it assigns is .100 to .149

The second router has the wireless security, DHCP enabled
It has a default gateway of .150 and an ip address of .151

The last router, the US robotics.. It has a default gateway of 192.168.1.2 and an IP address of 192.168.1.3.

Nonetheless I changed it to be on the 192.168.1.1 network. 

Is this the right way to set this up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, pick one of the routers to be the "primary" and be connected directly to the broadband connection. Configure it normally as you would with no other routers in the picture. Then for the remaining routers, configure then as follows.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

